# 17 Mis-conceptions About Agriculture



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You have heard them before....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/seventeen_misconceptions_about_agriculture_NAA_Nate_Birt/


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

"That we are all uneducated, slow witted bumpkins. I hate that!" (via Cynthia Dolanski Luttman)

My wife got really mad at her friend cause she thought I was like that. My wife told her that I was one of the smartest people she knew. I said I guess Iam not helping my image much by needing a hair cut, a shave and wearing dirty clothes full of holes(kinda like a homless bum) She said ya but your still smart.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember watching a YouTube video on farming. The comments under the video showed true ignorance.

Some said they used actors to make the video because the people spoke too well, some wore college T shirts and everyone knew farmers never went to college.

After I retired, when asked what I did for a living, I replied "Farm". One person said I was not a real farmer because I only raised cows and grew hay. Real farmers raise food.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmm. Truly shows how stupid and or uneducated some people are.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

My sister took a Guernsey calf to The Royal fair in Toronto about 8 years ago, she said that the number of parents telling their kids "look, that cow makes chocolate milk" was just awful...even a few school teachers with their class said the same thing. The kids seemed convinced and the teachers seemed serious. There was a number of other "out there" comments made about the animals by people. She did her best to correct them, but it didn't help much.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

foz682 said:


> My sister took a Guernsey calf to The Royal fair in Toronto about 8 years ago, she said that the number of parents telling their kids "look, that cow makes chocolate milk" was just awful...even a few school teachers with their class said the same thing. The kids seemed convinced and the teachers seemed serious. There was a number of other "out there" comments made about the animals by people. She did her best to correct them, but it didn't help much.


Seems worse in the UK to be honest, the one time we were there in May nobody even knew what was planted right next door to em. Here at least people recognize corn, beans, wheat or hay when they see it.


----------

